# What I have done on my 05 Audi A8 D3 so far !!



## trustz (Jan 14, 2015)

1. VCDS lower mod: (Lift)










(Standard)











(Dynamic)











2. 22" wheels and front big brake kit (8 pot Caliper with 405mm rotor)











2. Hi beam HID kit plus Fog lights HID kit:






















3. Rear tail lights upgrade , quad exhaust tip












4. Custom Carbon Fiber trim, steering wheel w/paddle shift






















5. Carbon Fiber door pillar











6. Audi gas/brake pedal 












7. LED lights bulb kit












Some other small things too !!


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

looks nice. tasteful mods


----------



## hifigli (Jul 29, 2004)

I really like the look of your car. that drop is right on point. How ease or diffuclt was to do the suspension?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## funkgrup (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi there, i have a question also, I do like your audi it's just amazing the end product, in going to buy one the same next month from a friend of mine, but I dnt like the steering wheel, how can I get or where from an ice one like yours ? I live in uk
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkgrup (Mar 27, 2015)

It's the same model like yours, d 2005 d3 and its a 3 litre diesel, also any advice I can get if it would be possible to remap this engine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome :thumbup: Which rims are that?


----------

